

Question about submissions, not found in guidelines - jcrocetta

I tried to send a message to admin but I haven't gotten a reply. It's been more than a week.<p>I have a blog and I submitted it once on HN. (I think it's a great blog and it can help many people all over the world). I know self promotion is kind of frowned upon here at HN. I don't want to go crazy and resubmit every day. I was thinking once a month or once every two months. Is that possible? Is it ok? Or will I be ripped to shreds for being a self promoter?
======
jcrocetta
Could I link to one of my blog posts today? And then next month link to a
different blog post? And so on? My biggest thing is I don't want to screw up
any relationship I have with HN. I don't have much of a relationship now
because I am new to HN. But I don't want to screw it up.

~~~
Jeremy1026
This discussion might be worth a read:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=129291>

~~~
jcrocetta
Thank you Jeremy. Awesome link. The content is very subjective but I guess
there is no definitive answer. The market will weed out the crappy submissions
anyhow.

------
Jeremy1026
Submit when there is interest content to be linked to. Don't relink the same
pages multiple times and you'll be ok.

